# insert. suprapubic catheter/w other procedures



## nabernhardt (Jul 23, 2012)

I struggle when it is ok to use mod 59 and allow a procedure to be billed out with multiple other procedures.  Here is the situation our physician did a cryoablation of the prostate (55873) and also a direct vision internal urethrotome (52276) and then also an insertion of a suprapubic catheter(51102)  I know the 51102 has an edit with these 2 cpt codes however modifier is allowed.  The dr dictates that he performed the urethrotome, then reinserted the cystoscope to do the suprapubic catheter the scope was then withdrawn and the cryoablation was started.

Are we able to charge for the suprapubic insertion?  I am thinking no I dont think it would qualify as a separate distint procedure but was wanting a second opinion.
thanks


----------

